# [SOLVED] Problem configuring ATI Video Card: no fglrx

## gustavocm

Hi,

I am following this article to setup my video card (ATI Radeon Xpress 200M): 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Linux_64bit_on_HP_Pavilion_dv5000z_series_notebook#Video_Card_Configuration

But I didn't get the acceleration. It seems i don't have the fglrx driver, when I modprobe flrgx i get:

```
FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
```

I emerged ati-drivers, so i'm supposed to have this flgrx, right?

Here is my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24.3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24.3 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-37

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Feb 2008 15:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv imlib isdnlog jpeg midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tetex tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

My Xorg.conf is like the one in that tutorial.

And i have a radeon module, it is the same that fglrx? When i change fglrx for radeon in Xorg.conf it can't even startx. I should use fglrx or radeon or what? 

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thank youLast edited by gustavocm on Sun Mar 30, 2008 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wohnout

Is your current kernel src dir point to /usr/src/linux?

----------

## gustavocm

 *wohnout wrote:*   

> Is your current kernel src dir point to /usr/src/linux?

 

yes

----------

## gustavocm

i emerged ati-drivers again and now i am with the fglrx   :Very Happy: 

maybe i emerged it when i was with other kernel (??)

but now when i modprobe fglrx:

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.24.3/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

----------

## wohnout

try reboot that is propably simplest way to the solution  :Smile: 

----------

## gustavocm

yes, that worked!   :Very Happy: 

But i still don't get the acceleration   :Sad:  . Here is my LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo:

```

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.40.4 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/fglrx_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_entrypoint)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/tls/fglrx_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)

libGL error: unable to load driver: fglrx_dri.so

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

it can't  load the fglrx_dri.so. How can i solve it?

----------

## wohnout

post your xorg.conf

----------

## gustavocm

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us_intl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "DFP"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 60-60

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                   "Radeon Xpress 200M"

    Driver                       "fglrx"

    Option "mtrr"                "off"

    Option "DesktopSetup"        "(null)"

    Option "VideoOverlay"        "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"       "off"

    Option "CenterMode"          "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisulas"  "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "DFP Screen"

    Device      "Radeon Xpress 200M"

    Monitor     "DFP"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "DFP Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## d2_racing

What version of ati-drivers are you using ?

----------

## gustavocm

The version is 8.40.4

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, maybe you should try the testing version of this package (8.47) ?

----------

## gustavocm

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, maybe you should try the testing version of this package (8.47) ?

 

yes, it worked   :Very Happy:  . Thank you!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Smile: 

The ati-drivers are so good (yeah right   :Twisted Evil: ), that you don't have the choice to always run the latest ati-drivers, because with that, you have a small chance that it will actually works...

I wish that I had a Nvidia on my box    :Shocked: 

----------

